# Ingersoll



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I was recently given an Ingersoll pocket watch which does not run.

I have no idea of its age, but on trying to wind it up it has no more turns in it, which suggests to me that at some point someone has over wound it.

It it an easy job to correct this or as I have not got a clue about watch assemblies, would it be better to take it to my local watch repairer and have them sort it out.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Can anyone advise please.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Your local watch repairer should be able to help, sounds like it is fully wound and needs to dis engage the ratchet on the winder which is a black roll pin on the back of the movement, it probably needs an oil and clean as well to get it going :yes:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I have to go into town tomorrow, so I will pop in and see what he says.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I took it in yesterday, to repair and clean it he wanted Â£20, which seemed reasonable, (but is probably more than it is worth. :lol: )

So it will be fully working next week.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

That is very resonable as it has to be stripped, cleaned, pinions polished if scored, re-built and then lubricated..........so Â£20 is good considering the work involved


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> That is very resonable as it has to be stripped, cleaned, pinions polished if scored, re-built and then lubricated..........so Â£20 is good considering the work involved


I forgot to say he includes a twelve month guarantee in the price. :thumbup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Did he get this working ok?


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

JoT said:


> Did he get this working ok?


Sorry I forgot about this topic.

Yes I got it back on the promised day, and it is working well, I had to adjust it as it was gaining a couple of minutes in a day, but I have now got it down to 20 seconds. :yahoo:


----------

